# What would you give...



## Ricky (Jun 6, 2002)

What would you give to get to stick a fork in Bill Gates' butt?  (A REAL pain in the a**!  )

Or, what would you give to see his reaction?    (If you're passive)

(This should get interesting...   )


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 6, 2002)

I'd give up Windows forever to see his reaction...


----------



## Winblows (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *I'd give up Windows forever to see his reaction... *



yes.. what a sacrafice


----------



## dricci (Jun 6, 2002)

I'd give everything I own to see him put in prison (and we wouldn't have to worry about the fork, big bubba would surely take care of all "butt shoving")


----------



## Ricky (Jun 6, 2002)

I would give five dollars to stick him personally.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *I'd give everything I own to see him put in prison (and we wouldn't have to worry about the fork, big bubba would surely take care of all "butt shoving")   *


and then...


> _Originally posted by ricky _
> *I would give five dollars to stick him personally.   *



ermmmm.... yeah....


----------



## Ricky (Jun 6, 2002)

Not that way.

Some people just think differently.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 7, 2002)

I would give all my money ( i do not have any).  I would bring my video camera so I could record him crying like a little girl.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 7, 2002)

BTW... I think this thread will only live for about 1 more day.  I am sure someone Admin guy will come in a take it away.  So have your fun now.  Cause this thread is a waste of HD space.  Maybe you should go read that Announcement that is at the top of the forum.


----------



## Winblows (Jun 7, 2002)

Bill Getting Hit 

it wasnt a fork, but im sure the pie was Apple


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 7, 2002)

that web page is ok but some of hte software should be changed...  like netscape, that should be changed to mozilla  and macosx should be changed to redhat (for pc's).


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## xoot (Jun 7, 2002)

I would give up nothing. This is a very childish thread. Who, as an adult, would want to see Bill Gates pricked in the butt? Not me.

But that does not mean that I am on his side. I know that he ripped off Apple, I just wouldn't want to take revenge by giving up my stuff to stick a fork in his butt.


----------



## rinse (Jun 7, 2002)

how about putting hair in his food?


----------



## xoot (Jun 7, 2002)

*sarcasm detector goes off* Whoa! It's off the scale!


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *I would give up nothing. This is a very childish thread. Who, as an adult, would want to see Bill Gates pricked in the butt? Not me.
> 
> But that does not mean that I am on his side. I know that he ripped off Apple, I just wouldn't want to take revenge by giving up my stuff to stick a fork in his butt.  *


Oh yeah!? well you're a...a...doo doo brain!


----------



## edX (Jun 8, 2002)

ok, you guys. i have been patiently watching this thread and letting things slide. You have come pretty close to my defintion of 'abusive' a few times. calling each other offensive names, even in jest is crossing over that line. It is not always clear to others whether it is real or not and sets a poor precedent for new members to copy. 

understand?

let's not blow this out of proportion - let's just play nice and move on. 

wdw - i'm going to ask you to take responsibility for editing your own post so that it isn't even close to offensive. fair enough?


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 8, 2002)

That was offensive? I've heard a four year old say that. Macosx.com has changed too much. We used to have a whole thread to swear in, now we can't even say the word "doo doo" without being lectured. 

It's sad.

I put that little "" on the bottom to make it clear I was joking, just so people didn't get on my case about my words.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 8, 2002)

offensive? doo doo brain is offensive?

watch out guys... sometimes even the smallest "childlike" responses are too much for people to handle!





ed: i'm not getting mad at you personally, but if that's so offensive, what would be considered REALLY offensive? CRAP?!!?

edit: wow... wdw... ya got it before i hit send!


----------



## edX (Jun 8, 2002)

well, i think the idea that 4 year olds are the ones who say doo doo is about right. But that wasn't the problem. the problem is with insulting others. Your making it clear you were joking is fine with me.  still, we are getting into a pretty grey area of the policy here. help the admiral and i out by not trying to turn this into the cus thread, ok? 

let me just ask you another thing in light of BB's accusation of 'how things have changed'. Does it make a difference that i ask this as a moderator? because i have always stepped in and gotten on people for attacking each other. You really can consider anything that doesn't come with an official private warning to be me speaking for me as well as being a moderator. or in spite of being a moderator.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 8, 2002)

i understand your position on this ed, but when people moderate such little comments as "doo doo brain" over MUCH MORE VULGAR words, it just really gets to me... it was all in good fun and then it's turned into a problem...

none of this was happening before such a policy change on the board...


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *help the admiral and i out by not trying to turn this into the cus thread, ok?*


I said "*doo doo*"! come on!

I'm sorry but this is just too funny. This is being blown way out of proportion. I'm leaving it at that.  I am not going to be posting to this thread anymore.


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *
> I said "doo doo"! come on!
> 
> I'm sorry but this is just too funny. This is being blown way out of proportion. I'm leaving it at that.  I am not going to be posting to this thread anymore. *


I think that Ed's position would be the same if you said "Well you're an idiot!".  Idiot is not an offensive word per se.  It's the alleged attack.



> It is not always clear to others whether it is real or not and sets a poor precedent for new members to copy.


That's what he's talking about, and I agree with him.  Heck, it's not even always clear to us (the not-so-new members) when you're joking or not.  I know, because I have to explicitly say "Joking!" at the end of a lot of my posts.  And _still_ people don't get it.


----------



## dricci (Jun 8, 2002)

Why is this turning into the Soviet Union? Lectures for "Doo Doo Head" ?

Jesus...


----------



## edX (Jun 9, 2002)

is there some reason that nkuvu is perfectly clear about what i said and the rest of you aren't?  

for all i personally care, type doodoo until your fingers are sore. but don't attack or slander each other. this is part of what ended the cuss thread - it became nothing but people insulting each other and several times it spilled out into the other forums where it became a problem. 

you guys may all be capable of understanding the difference between BSing in here and in a serious discussion, but some people don't seem to be able to. and these are the people who will end up following your lead because you are all prominent members of this site. are you starting to see the bigger picture?

frankly, i was nice because i know you guys well enough to assume it was joking around.  and i know that you know each other well enough to deal with this. but others who don't know you, who are new members, might see that and think calling people names anytime they disagree with them is the norm. If that had been said by a new member, i would have come in here with my moderator flag flying and made a real, reportable, public warning against such treatment of site members.  As it was, i personally asked you to chill so i wouldn't have to moderate. I even let wdw change his post rather than me editing it, which i could easily have done. 

Is the picture getting clearer ?


----------



## Ricky (Jun 9, 2002)

Um, wow.  A war over doo-doo.

Listen, guys, this thread was meant to be non-offensive unless you love Bill Gates.  Please don't blow doo-doo out of proportion.  No name calling, please.


----------



## edX (Jun 9, 2002)

yea, let me put this in an even better context - as long as Bill Gates isn't a member of this site, then call him non offensive names if you must. but if he joins, then i will have to delete this thread.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 9, 2002)

I had no idea you're a moderator now, Ed.  Congrats!


----------



## edX (Jun 9, 2002)

thanks ricky


----------



## senne (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Winblows _
> *Bill Getting Hit
> 
> it wasnt a fork, but im sure the pie was Apple  *




It happened in Belgium (oh man, i love my country ), would have Herve something to do with it? 



senne.


----------



## xoot (Jun 9, 2002)

"Hervé throws pie at Bill Gates, runs away before police comes in flying car."

Very weird.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 9, 2002)

Hervé, upon being found hiding in an alley:  "What happen?  It was my sister, I swear!!  My middle finger on my left hand is sick!"

Even weirder.


----------

